# *~*Cindy05's Collection of LVs...Chanels...MJs...and others*~*



## cindy05

I have finally decided to start a thread for my own collection. I have a modest collection so far...as I've only started to collect about 3 years ago.

It is going to take me a while to post up pics of all of them as work and my toddler keeps me busy.

Here is the list:
Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
Chanel medium caviar flap in beige
Chanel flat quilted jumbo in caviar

Louis Vuitton
Mono Speedy 30
Mono Batignolles Horizontal
Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
Monogram Marley
Monogram Beverly MM
Monogram Alma (sold)
Damier Eva
Damier Speedy 35
Damier Papillon 30
Mini Lin Croisette in blue
Mini Lin Josephine GM in blue (gave away)
Damier Azur Speedy 30 (sold but plan to buy another soon)
Red Epi Papillon 30
Red Epi Mabillon
Blue Epi Cluny
Gold Epi Alma
Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
Damier Azur french purse
Damier Azur zippy coin purse
Multicolor agenda PM
Monogram 6-key holder
Damier Ebene mini pochette

Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)
March Jacobs patchwork stam in eggshell.

Red Prada messenger bag
Burberry barrel bag
Gucci hobo
Gucci messenger bag
Gucci mini Dr. bag
Gucci horsebit wallet

That is all I can think of for now...I am sure I forgot a couple of things.

And here are a couple of photos of my LV stuff.












My 2 yr old Beverly MM...used once...almost brand new! I love her to bits.


----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05

My beloved Chanel Jumbo XL lambskin


----------



## cindy05

Mini Lin Croisette


----------



## cindy05

Delete


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

I love your photos so far! And your little boy is very cute too.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.


----------



## cindy05




----------



## rx7girliegirl

Nice collection Cindy!  How about "donating" one to me


----------



## cindy05

Viv,

I thought about it long and hard  and the answer is


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Fine, I'm just going to sneak into your house while you're at work and grab as much as I can carry.  

But it's too bad you might still remember where I live


----------



## Elsie87

Great collection!


----------



## scarcici

Awesome collection !!!! Love all your LV bags !!!!!


----------



## ashleyyy

Hey girls I am new here and I wonder If all of the bags in the forum are authentic??I have many bags but they are not authentiI want to buy many bags not to stick with only one so I am buying replicas but very good ones cause they cost like 200$ or more..


----------



## cindy05

I sure do remember where you live. 

I will go steal my bags back and steal your dog while I am at it. lol.



rx7girliegirl said:


> Fine, I'm just going to sneak into your house while you're at work and grab as much as I can carry.
> 
> But it's too bad you might still remember where I live


----------



## cindy05

The bags are supposed to be all authentic. But every once in a while, someone buys something off Ebay and it turns out to be a fake. You should post questions like these in the main forum...you would get more answers. This is just a thread of my bags so you dont get as many visitors.


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful bags!


----------



## SweetPurple

Gorgeous collection and your little boy is adorable!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

My Shorty actually past away in July 

Had to put him to sleep - he had cancer. 



cindy05 said:


> I will go steal my bags back and steal your dog while I am at it. lol.


----------



## missaznpirate

great collection!


----------



## cindy05

Viv,

I had no idea. I am so sorry to hear. Just remember that all dogs go to heaven.


rx7girliegirl said:


> My Shorty actually past away in July
> 
> Had to put him to sleep - he had cancer.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. My son loves LV. I better start an LV fund for him. I can only hope/dream/pray to have a collection as nice as yours one day.  



SweetPurple said:


> Gorgeous collection and your little boy is adorable!


----------



## asl_bebes

Wow, love your collection ... you have some stunning pieces!  BTW your son is adorable ... it's cute that he loves LV.  My DD still loves her pink princess bags and has no idea about my bags, she just says they're pretty!  LOL


----------



## accio sacculus

WOW!  That's quite a list!  Fab collection!  LOVING all your Damier!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## memete

wow that's a really huge and beautiful collection


----------



## couture diva

Your collection is great


----------



## bibijess

Gorgeous collection!
And your son is just so cute!!!


----------



## More bags

Fantastic collection - thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## snowielaney

Great collection!


----------



## marose28

What a great and diverse collection!   It was exhausting just reading through your list.  LOL.   Your bags are beautiful but your son just steals the show.   Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## The tall one

your baby is too cute! i love the cherries on the speedy. great collection


----------



## poohhunny

wow love ur purses! and ur son is adorable.


----------



## Peachy Mary

I love the Chanels and the Stam! You have great taste and such a beautiful collection! 
Your son with that Speedy and the hat is too cute^^


----------



## allbrandspls

great collection, loving all the bags.


----------



## cindy05

Here are some comparison pics of my damier speedy 35 and my mono speedy 30:


----------



## Joke

nice collection!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Fabulous collection.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## big_gental_cat

Beautiful collections and your boy is soooo cute.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for all your compliments.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## apolloniac14

the picture with your son with a speedy sitting in a gazebo is definately the gazebo at woodbury commons during thanksgiving!


----------



## cindy05

Vday present from DH. 2009


----------



## too_cute

lovely collection


----------



## LushBoutique

you have a great collection! alot of LV's  (love) and such an adorable little boy, so cute in the little Burberry hat.


----------



## cindy05

You are absolutely right!! I guess you shop there too. 



apolloniac14 said:


> the picture with your son with a speedy sitting in a gazebo is definately the gazebo at woodbury commons during thanksgiving!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Beautiful Collection! Your baby is so cute and stylish!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Your collection is anything but small, great variety in bags too! Your son is just adorable that smile is heart melting!


----------



## peach6

gorgeous LV's and Chanels!


----------



## bellabird

Great collection!


----------



## cindy05

Me and my Beverly MM:


----------



## betty_boop

cute bag.. nice ensemble..


----------



## louis4life

Fantastic collection...love the patina on your Speedy but the Chanels are TDF


----------



## GamblinGirl

Very nice LV collecction!


----------



## skyliner8888

Great and fabulous collection...


----------



## OG_Baby

Stunning collection!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Gorgeous bags - love all your LV and the stunning Chanel flaps! Your son is too cute.


----------



## bagachondriac

Gorgeous collection of Lv's and your son is just too, too CUTE!!!!!


----------



## cindy05

modeling pics of me (5'10" tall) and my damier pap.


----------



## webbie

What a lovely collection! Especially luv your Mini Lin Croisette with the scarf. Your son is suuuch a cutie-pie


----------



## Phédre

Gorgeous collection! You look lovely too, you have such a sweet face and your son is adorable!


----------



## ladakini

cindy05 said:


>



My favorite picture!

Such a pretty collection. Wonderful choices.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for your sweet comments everyone.

Here I am with Eva at a beach in Rhode Island taken today and one photo of Eva by herself.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Great collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shopaholic1987

cindy05 said:


> My beloved Chanel Jumbo XL lambskin


 
Lovely timeless Chanel classic. I absolutely love this bag


----------



## shopaholic1987

cindy05 said:


> Me and my Beverly MM:


 
I also love your LV


----------



## cindy05




----------



## roxies_mom

cindy05 said:


> I have finally decided to start a thread for my own collection. I have a modest collection so far...as I've only started to collect about 3 years ago.
> 
> It is going to take me a while to post up pics of all of them as work and my toddler keeps me busy.
> 
> Here is the list:
> Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
> Chanel medium caviar flap in beige
> Chanel flat quilted jumbo in caviar
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> Mono Speedy 30
> Mono Batignolles Horizontal
> Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
> Monogram Marley
> Monogram Beverly MM
> Monogram Alma (sold)
> Damier Eva
> Damier Speedy 35
> Damier Papillon 30
> Mini Lin Croisette in blue
> Mini Lin Josephine GM in blue (gave away)
> Damier Azur Speedy 30 (sold but plan to buy another soon)
> Red Epi Papillon 30
> Red Epi Mabillon
> Blue Epi Cluny
> Gold Epi Alma
> Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
> Damier Azur french purse
> Damier Azur zippy coin purse
> Multicolor agenda PM
> Monogram 6-key holder
> Damier Ebene mini pochette
> 
> Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
> Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
> Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)
> March Jacobs patchwork stam in eggshell.
> 
> Red Prada messenger bag
> Burberry barrel bag
> Gucci hobo
> Gucci messenger bag
> Gucci mini Dr. bag
> Gucci horsebit wallet
> 
> That is all I can think of for now...I am sure I forgot a couple of things.
> 
> And here are a couple of photos of my LV stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 yr old Beverly MM...used once...almost brand new! I love her to bits.


 

Modest?  That is one awesome collection!  Wow, congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## cindy05

Aww. Thanks.


----------



## aerithgirl

I just love what you've posted so far! More pics please!  What did you wrap around your Bev MM handle???


----------



## cindy05

Thank you Aerithgirl. I wrapped a leopard print silk scarf around the handle of my Beverly to keep my dirty hands away from her vachetta.


----------



## bonny_montana

love all your bags so far....looking forward to seeing more. And your son is too cute.


----------



## RacyRedhead

One word: amazing! I especially love yourMono  Beverly, all Damier and your adorable little son  Great pictures too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

wowoweee even your son has great taste!


----------



## DearBf

seriously impressive collection. its like a family reunion.


----------



## Selkie

beautiful collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## mash_ka_19

love your collection!!


----------



## bunny

What an amazing collection. Your little boy is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok.  Two questions.  How did you do that to the handle?  Is it a scarf wrapped around the handle?  And question #2 where did you get that cape?  

It's the pic of you and the Beverly.  your in jeans and have an amazing cape on.
 Great style chicky.


----------



## cindy05

So sorry it took so long for me to respond. I usually dont visit this thread. Yes, it is a leopard print silk scarf that I wrapped around the handle of my Beverly.

And the cape, I've already answered when you sent me a PM that it is a Tommy Hilfiger black label (or blue label...their fancy label) cape.

Thank you for your sweet compliments. =)


iamaspoiledwife said:


> Ok. Two questions. How did you do that to the handle? Is it a scarf wrapped around the handle? And question #2 where did you get that cape?
> 
> It's the pic of you and the Beverly. your in jeans and have an amazing cape on.
> Great style chicky.


----------



## heychar

LVoe it all Cindy, I want that flat tummy too thats in you sig


----------



## Smellyfeet

amazing collection!


----------



## sweetie_sg

love your chanel's collection... Gorgeous Bags!!!!!


----------



## snowjade

I love the beverly mm. Wrapping a scarf around the shoulder strap is cute. I think I'll try it on mine! You have a truly amazing collection!


----------



## LV=Love

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you all for your lovely comments. 

I just wanted to update with my new Galliera GM!!!! I love it so much. It is so comfy on the shoulders and is so slouchy and easy to carry.


----------



## flowerbobon

beautiful!


----------



## airborne

REALLY GOOD!


----------



## cindy05

My 07 Vert Gazon City with GGH.


----------



## cindy05

Updated List:
Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
Chanel medium caviar flap in beige

Balenciaga Vert Gazon GGH City***(11/23/09)

Louis Vuitton
Mono Speedy 30
Mono Batignolles Horizontal
Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
Monogram Marley
Monogram Beverly MM
Monogram Alma 
Damier Eva
Damier Speedy 35 
Damier Papillon 30
Mini Lin Croisette in blue
Red Epi Soufflot
Jaune Epi Soufflot (sometime in 09)***
Ivory Epi Bowling Montaigne GM (Mother's Day 09)***
Galliera GM (11/15/09)*** 
Gold Epi Alma
Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
Damier Azur french purse
Damier Azur zippy coin purse
Multicolor agenda PM
Monogram 6-key holder
Damier Ebene mini pochette

Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)

Red Prada messenger bag
Burberry barrel bag
Gucci hobo
Gucci messenger bag
Gucci mini Dr. bag
Gucci horsebit wallet

****recent additions


----------



## cindy05

Tivoli PM.


----------



## LVOEnyc

Love your collection. Your son is adorable!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## fashion_mom1

O love your collection. Your little boy is so cutre. I have a little boy who loves Thomas the train too.


----------



## DATKOREANCUTIE

I want your black chanel flap  donate please  VERY DESPERATE


----------



## beljwl

love your collection!!


----------



## aleck

Awesome LV collection. Love em!!!!


----------



## aleck

do u sell some of your purses if u get tired of them???


----------



## katty

Love your collection!  I've been searching all over the the damier eva clutch, it must be sold out everywhere.


----------



## louigirlxo

Amazing love your collection


----------



## Ilgin

cindy05 said:


> My 07 Vert Gazon City with GGH.


 Woooow, beautiful color,your Jumbo Chanel is TDF!!!


----------



## xyl_21

wow! nice lv collection!


----------



## cindy05

Yes, I do. I probably sell 1-2 bags/yr and buy 3-4 bags/yr. The number of bags that get sold depends on how many new bags I buy/receive. 



aleck said:


> do u sell some of your purses if u get tired of them???


----------



## luxe K

Love your Tivoli. Great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevy.nguyen

DROLL!!!  i want some!


----------



## abbiesmommy

I am sooo drolling over here.   I love your photo above too of your family..you all look beautiful.I LVoe your Lousi 's ...can I come live in your closet with the beauty's... =)


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. You are so sweet.


----------



## Louis&Mark

fabulous collection cindy!!   and your boy sure knows how to model the speedy.


----------



## mademoiselle.12

Your collection is awesome!! 
the little boy looks great in your treasures!!


----------



## Cori629

cindy05 said:


> My beloved Chanel Jumbo XL lambskin


 My HG of bags!!  This will be my 30th bday present to myself next year.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! This was my 30th bday gift from hubby.


Cori629 said:


> My HG of bags!!  This will be my 30th bday present to myself next year.


----------



## cindy05

Updated List:
Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
Chanel medium caviar flap in beige

Balenciaga Vert Gazon GGH City(11/23/09)

Louis Vuitton
Mono Speedy 30
Mono Batignolles Horizontal (Sold 2/2010)
Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
Monogram Marley
Monogram Beverly MM
Monogram Alma (sold 2009)
Damier Eva
Damier Speedy 35 (sold 1/2010)
Damier Papillon 30
Mini Lin Croisette in blue (gave away in 2009)
Red Epi Soufflot
Jaune Epi Soufflot (sometime in 09)
Ivory Epi Bowling Montaigne GM (Mother's Day 09)
Galliera GM (11/15/09)
Gold Epi Alma
Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
Damier Azur french purse
Damier Azur zippy coin purse
Multicolor agenda PM
Monogram 6-key holder
Damier Ebene mini pochette
Monogram Keepall 55 with strap (2/26/10)***
Tivoli PM (12/15/2009)*** 
Port Tresor International black epi wallet ***(2/2010)

Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)

Red Prada messenger bag
Burberry barrel bag
Gucci hobo
Gucci messenger bag
Gucci mini Dr. bag
Gucci horsebit wallet

****recent additions


----------



## miss gucci

love your collection.thanks for sharing..


----------



## okcendy

stunning!!!
gorgeous


----------



## notoriousliz

Great collection!


----------



## xBABY814

i adore your mini lin


----------



## somehearts

Beautiful bags! I love the Balenciaga & mini lin speedy as well!


----------



## allbrandspls

fantastic collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOve the different styles and the chanel.


----------



## cindy05

I am 5'10" tall and US size 14 for reference.


----------



## isabellebasi

i love your collection! what size of the LV speedy do u prefer? the 30 or the 35??


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! I definitely prefer the 30 over the 25 and the 35. The 25 is too small and the 35 is too big. The 30 is just perfect!


isabellebasi said:


> i love your collection! what size of the LV speedy do u prefer? the 30 or the 35??


----------



## xmyheart

cindy05 said:


> My beloved Chanel Jumbo XL lambskin



I. LOVE. THIS. BAG. 
I want want want want!!!! Beautiful collection!


----------



## KelseyLauren

Cindy I am new to this forum but you have the best collection I have seen thus far! Exceptionally lovely.


----------



## cindy05

Aww. Thanks Kelsey.

Welcome to TPF. If you like my collection, you will LOVE some of the other massive collections on the forum.


----------



## cindy05

Me on vacation with my Galliera GM.


----------



## LVMN

LOVE the Galliera!!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Love all your items!!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## asl_bebes

OMG,your collection is fabulous!  So many gorgeous pieces ... love your new family shot!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 


asl_bebes said:


> OMG,your collection is fabulous! So many gorgeous pieces ... love your new family shot!


----------



## natalie1885

omigawd.  i'm dying here.  your collection is to die for, i'm so so jealous!!  i love it all, thank you for sharing - and how cute is your little one?!  adorable!


----------



## hawaiibag

Nikki


----------



## cindy05

Strange...your very first post since you joined TPF and you decided to post under my bag thread with something that doesn't even make sense.

Troll? Not sure what "Nikki" stands for.


hawaiibag said:


> Nikki


----------



## Lady Moe

Wonderful Collection!!! Super cute modeling pics!  Adorable little one!!! I loved everything!


----------



## TINOTINO

Im so in love with ur lv collection!


----------



## qudz104

beautifulll collection!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Alexis168

Nice collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## funmeg

Great collection! Well rounded and unique. I like your choices.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you for your compliments everyone.


----------



## AllthingsLV

cindy05 said:


> Me and my Beverly MM:


Cindy05:  I absolutely love the way you've wrapped the handles, genius!!!  I have the metallic Gucci Joy Boston, and the handles started to peel.  Well, the Gucci store offered the store credit because of the defective material, but I never see the metallic Boston in my area, and I have grown to LOVE that bag.  The fact that I never see it in metallic makes it even more appealing.  So I haven't taken the store credit yet because I just wasnt ready to part with her yet.  But wrapping the handles is a great idea.  Now I've got to find the perfect Gucci scarf to compliment the bag, and voilà!!!!  Bag saved!!!  Even though it does suck that the handles peeled.


----------



## AllthingsLV

cindy05 said:


> Thank you Aerithgirl. I wrapped a leopard print silk scarf around the handle of my Beverly to keep my dirty hands away from her vachetta.


Cindy05:  Great way to protect the vachetta.  I am learning so much from tPF.


----------



## lillysong123

**This is not allowed here**


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Lovely collection!!!!


----------



## cindy05

Hi,

What type of charity project are you doing? I am a little skeptical as this is your very first post. For now, the answer is no. I don't feel comfortable with someone else using photos of my bags or myself. If you can prove that you really are doing legitimate charity work, then I could change my mind. But I a not sure what type of charity work would require you to use photos of other people's bags



lillysong123 said:


> Dear Cindy:
> 
> *****


----------



## Megs

The post above asking to use the pictures is not allowed. I edited! 

Lovely collection


----------



## cindy05

Thanks, Megs!

I think I will have to watermark my photos from now on just to be sure its not lifted and used on auction sites or by fake bag sellers.



Megs said:


> The post above asking to use the pictures is not allowed. I edited!
> 
> Lovely collection


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 

I used to be a huge fan of Gucci. But the more recent bags have gone down hill in quality...like many of the other bag designers. So your peeling handles don't surprise me. I am glad that they at least offered to give you credit for it. I would exchange it for a different bag. The peeling may get worse over time.



AllthingsLV said:


> Cindy05:  I absolutely love the way you've wrapped the handles, genius!!!  I have the metallic Gucci Joy Boston, and the handles started to peel.  Well, the Gucci store offered the store credit because of the defective material, but I never see the metallic Boston in my area, and I have grown to LOVE that bag.  The fact that I never see it in metallic makes it even more appealing.  So I haven't taken the store credit yet because I just wasnt ready to part with her yet.  But wrapping the handles is a great idea.  Now I've got to find the perfect Gucci scarf to compliment the bag, and voilà!!!!  Bag saved!!!  Even though it does suck that the handles peeled.


----------



## yeliab

Love your Collection!!!  Your son is a really cute model!!


----------



## niki1021

*it's rude to ask about where to find ILLEGAL counterfeits in someone's collection thread . . . plus we don't support the counterfeit trade.*


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.

I bought my bag at the Louis Vuitton boutique.

Now it makes sense why the other TPF member who has only 1 post, "Hawaiibag" wrote "Nikki" on this thread...to direct you to this thread. Am I right?

The price of the LV bags are all listed on LouisVuitton.com and it varies depending on which country you reside. You can always check it out for yourself. It is going to be $700+.

It's great that you want a speedy 35, but buying a high end replica is never the way to go. By buying replicas, you are supporting the black market and possibly terrorists and other bad people of society. 

I am sorry but I do not support the buying, selling, or using of replicas and I doubt you will find any others on this forum who will support it. Therefore, to answer your question, no, I do not know where you could buy a replica. Sorry.




niki1021 said:


> Where did you get the LV Damier Ebene 35 from..... I want one soooo bad and if you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for it.....
> 
> I really want to buy a LV Damier 35 Ebene but I can't afford it right now do you know where I can get a good high end replica from....


----------



## Twoo

Love your collection, I´m huge fan of LV too.
Never buy replicas.


----------



## ACS

Great collection!  I love how you have a variety of different designers and styles!


----------



## mbparcia

I love your Collection!! it's amazing.. your LVs are to die for. Congrats!!


----------



## Nekko

OMG Cindy!!  This is so inspiring!!

Makes me itching to get my feet wet!!

I would really love to find out how you started at first?  What kind of tips you can give for a beginner like me.

Thanks.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks everyone. 

*Nekko,*
   My only tip would be to buy what you love and what you can afford. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Twoo

Cindy05, you actually inspired me to purchase a new LV


----------



## angelkisses

Wow! I love your collection! It has a bit of everything doesn't it? 
Just out of interest, when did you start puchasing your bags?


----------



## cindy05

Glad to be of assistance. 

Congrats on your new LV!


Twoo said:


> Cindy05, you actually inspired me to purchase a new LV


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 

Yes, I do own a little bit of everything...but mainly LV. Through the years, I have dipped my feet in different waters, but I always return to LV for some reason. I love Chanel, but who could afford their crazy prices with all of the price hikes? I like Balenciaga but it seems their quality as of late does not support the $1800-$2000 bags that they sell. Don't even get me started on Gucci. So, yeah, I always return to LV.

I started collecting about 5 years ago.



angelkisses said:


> Wow! I love your collection! It has a bit of everything doesn't it?
> Just out of interest, when did you start puchasing your bags?


----------



## cindy05




----------



## snowy215

great collection!  I am new to the forum and planning on purchasing my first LV soon.  If you had to choose just 1 LV for the rest of your life, which would it be?

Ok...maybe top 5


----------



## JimmyChoo12

wow, great collection! Is there one or two bags that you use more often than others?


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! 

Top 5 LV ever made or top 5 from my own collection? I will answer this as if you meant the former. 

If I could choose any 5 LVs and ONLY 5 LVs, I would choose:

Trevi PM
Galliera Mono GM
Speedy mono 30
Suhali Le Radieux in black
And Beverly MM in mono. 

I already own 3 of the above. I still need the Trevi and the Suhali. I am working on it. 



snowy215 said:


> great collection!  I am new to the forum and planning on purchasing my first LV soon.  If you had to choose just 1 LV for the rest of your life, which would it be?
> 
> Ok...maybe top 5


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! 

I used to use my mono 30 most of the time. Then I got my Galliera GM and that is now my go to bag. It looks good and leaves my hands free to shop. 



JimmyChoo12 said:


> wow, great collection! Is there one or two bags that you use more often than others?


----------



## xoxo80

hi, can anyone tell me , what is the inner color of speedy damier ebene ? is it still red? or has it change to dark-brown NEW version? Thanks


----------



## cindy05

Hi,

I see that you are new so you may not have known. But questions about authenticity should be posted in the "Authenticate this" thread and not in someone's personal bag thread...which is mainly for people to post pics about their collection and to receive comments about their collection, etc.

With that said, as of today, an authentic damier speedy will ALWAYS have a red interior.



xoxo80 said:


> hi, can anyone tell me , what is the inner color of speedy damier ebene ? is it still red? or has it change to dark-brown NEW version? Thanks


----------



## kbabe342

Beautiful bag collection! and DAMN that's a big rock on your finger!!! Lucky girl


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 


kbabe342 said:


> Beautiful bag collection! and DAMN that's a big rock on your finger!!! Lucky girl


----------



## iamsmilin

Great collection!  Definately not "modest" in terms of size.


----------



## slang

Great collections and pics...I love everything you have!! We have alot of the same LV bags & I have the same burberry barrel bag....congrats & enjoy!


----------



## iluvmybags

you have a beautiful collection
I especially LOVE your Bordeaux Julianne (MJ)
that is like the most perfect shade of Bordeaux!!
Great pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## AdamAlex

what a fab collection!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## penelope tree

just looked through your pics, i love all your damier.


----------



## cindy05

Thanks everyone!


----------



## essie0726

i came across your page and ur collections is amazing!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.


----------



## tara203

Gorgeous collection ! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## graceguntor

WOW !! huge collection u have there .... (^w^)


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

cindy you have a beautiful collection! such great taste! congrats  on all your gorgeous bags and accessories.


----------



## pko

Great collection! Thank you for sharing....


----------



## cindy05

My 2007 Balenciaga vert gazon GGH!


----------



## xFire

the balenciaga is just TDF.. haiz..
awesome collection..


----------



## xoxoAC

You can open a LV store! AMAZING!!


----------



## minnanotabo1

Very nice collection~~~~


----------



## Givenchyman

thanks for sharing your collection. your nomade alma is gorgeous


----------



## Stephanie***

I'm in the LV heaven...


----------



## kgirl<3

Cindy - beautiful collection!

What is the white bag in your avatar, front and center between a Gucci and LV?


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.

That white one with the large silver buckle is the LV Epi Montaigne GM in ivoire.

I just realized that there is another white bag in the front row also sandwiched between an LV and a Gucci. That other one (near the right corner of the photo) is a Marc Jacobs Stam.



kgirl<3 said:


> Cindy - beautiful collection!
> 
> What is the white bag in your avatar, front and center between a Gucci and LV?


----------



## linhhhuynh

WOW i came back, and you have a Bal! the color is TDF!


----------



## pltprincess

Wonderful purse collection and wonderfully adorable little male model!  I'm sure you're enjoying both.


----------



## lehua9

Your LV & Chanel collection is TDF!!!!!  And your little one is adorable!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Love everything!! I came here from Club Galliera and I'm so glad I did! I looked through the entire thread, all the bags are gorge.. love the Chanels, the Bal, the LVs especially.. your mod pic of the galliera GM has me drooling.. I want my galliera PM dang it!


----------



## BeautifulEmily

cindy05 said:


> I have finally decided to start a thread for my own collection. I have a modest collection so far...as I've only started to collect about 3 years ago.
> 
> It is going to take me a while to post up pics of all of them as work and my toddler keeps me busy.
> 
> Here is the list:
> Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
> Chanel medium caviar flap in beige
> Chanel flat quilted jumbo in caviar
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> Mono Speedy 30
> Mono Batignolles Horizontal
> Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
> Monogram Marley
> Monogram Beverly MM
> Monogram Alma (sold)
> Damier Eva
> Damier Speedy 35
> Damier Papillon 30
> Mini Lin Croisette in blue
> Mini Lin Josephine GM in blue (gave away)
> Damier Azur Speedy 30 (sold but plan to buy another soon)
> Red Epi Papillon 30
> Red Epi Mabillon
> Blue Epi Cluny
> Gold Epi Alma
> Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
> Damier Azur french purse
> Damier Azur zippy coin purse
> Multicolor agenda PM
> Monogram 6-key holder
> Damier Ebene mini pochette
> 
> Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
> Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
> Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)
> March Jacobs patchwork stam in eggshell.
> 
> Red Prada messenger bag
> Burberry barrel bag
> Gucci hobo
> Gucci messenger bag
> Gucci mini Dr. bag
> Gucci horsebit wallet
> 
> That is all I can think of for now...I am sure I forgot a couple of things.
> 
> And here are a couple of photos of my LV stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 yr old Beverly MM...used once...almost brand new! I love her to bits.



You call that "modest" LoL!! You have a HUGE collection!! I LOVE IT! And your son is adorable


----------



## blueberryshake

love your damier collection and your little boy model!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you for all of the sweet compliments.


----------



## lba79

Beautifullll!!


----------



## am2022

WOW! 
Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## howardu09

Great collection Cindy!


----------



## JheartsLV

You have a great selection.  So inspiring for people who are just starting out like me.  =)


----------



## Luxe Diva

OMG.....what a great collection and variety.


----------



## MamZelle

The most beautiful collection that I've ever seen ... I shall kill for the Jumbo


----------



## zapped

wow! such a great collection!


----------



## znzngo

WOW! that is definitely not a modest collection   you have a fantastic taste...love all your LV's!


----------



## wgs999

It was exhausting just reading through your list. LOL. Your bags are beautiful but your son just steals the show. Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## Lady_J

Fabulous collection, love them all!


----------



## Iluvfashion17

Wow, you've got quite a collection there cindy05.. you must have a huge closet or an availalbe room for just purse storage!!


----------



## soph-here

You've come a long way in 3 years.  One of my first was the Papillon... but I've barely started and I am Sofa King banned.  Well done on amassing your treasures


----------



## ladichan

just 3years .. a huge collection .. congrats!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Gorgeous collection Cindy!!! You're family is so beautiful, as well.


----------



## timtam100

wow, wow, wow. what a droolworthy collection! and i love your son's modelling ~ what a cutie!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. I actually got my first bag in 2005. I joined TPF in 2007 but started collecting a couple of years before that...so its been 5 years. 


ladichan said:


> just 3years .. a huge collection .. congrats!


----------



## cherrifoam

your collection is insane! I want your eva clutch so bad! that is the next thing that im going to purchase! so jealous!


----------



## Hermancat

HI Cindy05!   Just came across your thread and like everyone elso - LOVE your collection. 
Your LVs are to die for and I like your other handbag variety as well.  Your Bal is super gorgeous too!
How fun to own and enjoy your beautiful bags.   And way to go with the 'fake' bag attitude - they are terrible and wish more people felt the way you (and I do) - be patient and wait to buy and own the real thing!
You Rock!


----------



## Cates

Very nice Cindy!


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for your nice comments everyone! 

Photos taken while on vacation in Sarasota FL Nov 2010:


----------



## Blonde_Ambition

Wow, what a great collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pureplatinum

great collection indeed! thanks for taking the time to share the photos!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you ladies!


----------



## jdmf

Ooooo my! so so jealous! lucky gal!


----------



## xoxbebe

hey cindy! i love your collection!
I see you have the mini lin croisette in white and blue
I just got one on ebay and I noticed the END FLAP does not say LOUIS VUITTON like the other mini lins do. I am just wondering if yours does?
and also, how do u clean yours? mines kinda dirty and have some stains =(
Thank you in advance! your comments would help a lot!


----------



## moey

omg.. i LOVE your collection!!! *starting to drooling now* :coolpics:

i love ur son's modelling too!  he is sooo cuteee!


----------



## biggentlecat

Just went through the entire thread. What an amazing collection! You are a young lady as lovely as all your bags.


----------



## Tasi

Great eye-candy Cindy05!


----------



## Flaunted

Cindy your collection is absolutely stunning! & Gosh your son is just adorable =).


----------



## Blo0ondi

you've got a nice collection... thanks 4 sharing


----------



## lovebeibei

beautiful collection!! love your chanel!


----------



## missgiannina

Wow drool worthy collection!!! love it.


----------



## tmsims

WOW...NOW THAT'S A HECK OF A COLLECTION YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## CHANELllie

cindy05 said:


> I sure do remember where you live.
> 
> I will go steal my bags back and steal your dog while I am at it. lol.



you 2 are so funny ! 

btw great collection and super cute kid ! looks like you got the whole package


----------



## CHANELllie

cindy05 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> *Nekko,*
> My only tip would be to buy what you love and what you can afford. Slow and steady wins the race.



I am totally with you ! and gals , just because you can't afford LV purse - don't buy fakes !

There is no shame in not being able to afford luxury designer merch 
Supporting illegal counterfeiters is not just totally wrong but it's also illegal


----------



## CHANELllie

cindy05 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I do own a little bit of everything...but mainly LV. Through the years, I have dipped my feet in different waters, but I always return to LV for some reason. I love Chanel, but who could afford their crazy prices with all of the price hikes? I like Balenciaga but it seems their quality as of late does not support the $1800-$2000 bags that they sell. Don't even get me started on Gucci. So, yeah, I always return to LV.
> 
> I started collecting about 5 years ago.



The same story with me , I sold my guccis since they were very disappointing , keeping old bals and mostly browse LV for new purses


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 


CHANELllie said:


> you 2 are so funny !
> 
> btw great collection and super cute kid ! looks like you got the whole package


----------



## cindy05

I have to go home and check and get back to you on that. 

As far as keeping my bag clean, my secret is not using it. lol. 

Seriously though, I don't use it. I may have used it a total of 5-6 times in the last few years since I got it. I like the bag alot. Its a great spring/summer bag. But I have too many others that I prefer to use over this one for some reason or other. I would imagine that if I got a stain on it, I would use some woolite to gently clean the spot. I used to own the mini lin Josephine and it was DIRTY. I threw the entire bag into a bucket of water and detergent. Most of the stains came out. But I think the color also faded a little from the washing. i've since given that bag away to my sis in law. I miss it.




xoxbebe said:


> hey cindy! i love your collection!
> I see you have the mini lin croisette in white and blue
> I just got one on ebay and I noticed the END FLAP does not say LOUIS VUITTON like the other mini lins do. I am just wondering if yours does?
> and also, how do u clean yours? mines kinda dirty and have some stains =(
> Thank you in advance! your comments would help a lot!


----------



## cindy05

Awww. Thank you! That is so sweet. 


biggentlecat said:


> Just went through the entire thread. What an amazing collection! You are a young lady as lovely as all your bags.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

Makes me NOT want to take pictures my collection....LOL!

love every piece!


----------



## cindy05

Hi,

I am following up on your question and I will send you a PM as well in case you dont come back to this thread. I checked my mini lin last night and the tab does say LOUIS VUITTON Made in....

It is very light, but it is there.



cindy05 said:


> I have to go home and check and get back to you on that.
> 
> As far as keeping my bag clean, my secret is not using it. lol.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't use it. I may have used it a total of 5-6 times in the last few years since I got it. I like the bag alot. Its a great spring/summer bag. But I have too many others that I prefer to use over this one for some reason or other. I would imagine that if I got a stain on it, I would use some woolite to gently clean the spot. I used to own the mini lin Josephine and it was DIRTY. I threw the entire bag into a bucket of water and detergent. Most of the stains came out. But I think the color also faded a little from the washing. i've since given that bag away to my sis in law. I miss it.


----------



## JoanneMamuyac

I LOVE LOVE your bag collection.


----------



## cindy05

My new addition! I am totally loving this bag. It is light and pretty. I'll have to be careful about jeans and dark clothing but it will be worth it!

Stresa PM in azur:


----------



## mlag724

Your bag collection is beautiful. How's that handsome son that helps with the modelling>


----------



## glamorioustasha

love your collection.


----------



## ilovelouis1987

awesome :lolots:


----------



## RNLVfan

cindy05 said:


> Thank you! I definitely prefer the 30 over the 25 and the 35. The 25 is too small and the 35 is too big. The 30 is just perfect!





i agree!!!


----------



## RNLVfan

cindy05 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I bought my bag at the Louis Vuitton boutique.
> 
> Now it makes sense why the other TPF member who has only 1 post, "Hawaiibag" wrote "Nikki" on this thread...to direct you to this thread. Am I right?
> 
> The price of the LV bags are all listed on LouisVuitton.com and it varies depending on which country you reside. You can always check it out for yourself. It is going to be $700+.
> 
> It's great that you want a speedy 35, but buying a high end replica is never the way to go. By buying replicas, you are supporting the black market and possibly terrorists and other bad people of society.
> 
> I am sorry but I do not support the buying, selling, or using of replicas and I doubt you will find any others on this forum who will support it. Therefore, to answer your question, no, I do not know where you could buy a replica. Sorry.





i agree! (again) going authentic is the way to go. you'll get what you pay for. it may be expensive but for sure, your daughter or your daughter's daughter will end up using it... and it's gonna be all worth it!


----------



## RNLVfan

cindy05 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I do own a little bit of everything...but mainly LV. Through the years, I have dipped my feet in different waters, but I always return to LV for some reason. I love Chanel, but who could afford their crazy prices with all of the price hikes? I like Balenciaga but it seems their quality as of late does not support the $1800-$2000 bags that they sell. Don't even get me started on Gucci. So, yeah, I always return to LV.
> 
> I started collecting about 5 years ago.




what about gucci? 

i was thinking of getting one but since my first one is a louis, im thinking of going LV all the way... plus, seeing all these ladies posting their collection, i am inspired!!!


----------



## RNLVfan

cindy05 said:


>




what purse is the green one? i'm kinda new at this so im clueless...


----------



## RNLVfan

RNLVfan said:


> what purse is the green one? i'm kinda new at this so im clueless...





nevermind... i got my answer on the next posts...


GREAT COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Aluxe

I just love your collection!!!! Thx so much for sharing!


----------



## Bags2love

Beautiful collection of bags! I love the diversity of them.


----------



## winurin

love it


----------



## Whiteberries

I loveeeeeeeeee your collections


----------



## angelfly39

Wow Cindy I just used 10-15 mins to go thru your whole collection with every.single.pic are amazing!!!  Hoping to see more modeling pics!!!


----------



## msjoviana

Although you have only collected for three years that is an extensive collection. Very Nice.


----------



## DollFace116

Lovely collection!  I'm inspired to get the Damier Ebene clutch.


----------



## jayps

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection Cindy  cheers to more tdf bags


----------



## teagirl1

wow. love your collection. they look fab on your couch!!


----------



## bbl1

Hi,
Amazing collection!  I love the chanel ones best.


----------



## Luve2sh0p

cindy05 said:


>



Great collection and adorable son


----------



## ReisKitty

cindy05 said:


> Thanks for your sweet comments everyone.
> 
> Here I am with Eva at a beach in Rhode Island taken today and one photo of Eva by herself.


 
Yay! In my state! Hope you had fun here


----------



## SkeeWee1908

your collection is Awesome!!!!


----------



## singdizzy

Wowie! Lovely collection!


----------



## Princetonoutlet

How can you afford? 

Epic Collection!!!


----------



## ClassicShadow

Awesome collection... especially love your LV & Chanel family!


----------



## aloves

OMGHHKP!

I am in love with your purse collection 

**sighs** I wish I had that many


----------



## roseylovestosho

I hope to one day have a collection as nice as yours!


----------



## cindy05

Introducing my new Epi Electric Joey wallet and my new mango/yellow Chanel card holder!











http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee517/fecheuk/06adadb6.jpg


----------



## cindy05

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments.


----------



## kimjunae

cindy05 said:


> I have a modest collection so far...as I've only started to collect about 3 years ago.





Uh, were you being sarcastic when you said you had a modest collection??

All in all, very very nice!!


----------



## troubadour

You have a beautiful collection and a cute son.


----------



## zelish

Beautiful collection, wowww.. enjoy them. I certainly have just looking at them. keep us posted (I'm in the UK) can't wait to see more photos of your bags out and about


----------



## Coach Lover Too

See, it's threads like this that make me want MORE, MORE, MORE!!!
These pictures are beautiful!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you.


----------



## cindy05

Just posting up some old pics that I took with my bags for reference. 

LV Damier speedy 35







LV Mini Lin Croisette Speedy (limited edition cruise 2008?) I added a golden tassel to mine for a little extra fun.














LV Epi Soufflot


----------



## cindy05

Chanel medium caviar flap in beige with GHW










Not sure if I posted this already...if I did...I apologize:
My MC pochettes in MM and GM:





Another photo of my ever gorgeous Montaigne GM in Ivoire:





My Netherland Dwarf bunny, Nemo Hernandez:


----------



## cindy05

The obligatory in-front-of-the-LV-boutique photo:


----------



## cindy05

Speedy 35 again:





Marc Jacobs stam in either milk or bone...dont recall.





Speedy 30:


----------



## Bagirl

U have a lovely collection!!


----------



## Pinkcom

wow
loved your collection


----------



## duckbone

Your collection is amazing So jealous lol Your little one is just as adorable. My collection is small and very different. I have dooney nile chloe edith vuitton cerises vuitton vernis thompson marc jacobs zoe paul smith swirl be&d garbo.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## midnite

Nice!


----------



## cindy05

Here are a few of my galliera GM in action at the DC Cherry Blossom Festival and a few of me in Philadelphia with my Stresa pm!


----------



## wittyj

Awesome!  You have great taste.  Your LV Mini Lin Croisette is so adorable!


----------



## gigimia

LOVE your collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

cindy05 said:


> My Netherland Dwarf bunny, Nemo Hernandez:



That absolutely adorable bunny is such a distraction! Omg, I want to cuddle!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 

It seems many of us on TPF have cuddly bunnies as pets. 



NagaJolokia said:


> That absolutely adorable bunny is such a distraction! Omg, I want to cuddle!


----------



## dotcomgirl

Nice collection


----------



## tr1sha00

I am so jealous of your collections!!!!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05

My new zippy wallet in pomme d'amour!


----------



## girl12532

You have a great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## geri7977

Lovely and awesome collection you have


----------



## hunniesochic

beautiiiiiiiiiiiiful collection!!!


----------



## qjd

Hi Cindy, I am new here. Your collection is amazing!  I want to ask you how do you take care of all of them? I just start to collect purses. Thanks.


----------



## zjajkj

WOW x 10000


----------



## clairekirsten

wow! you really have a great collection of bags!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! TPF members are the sweetest!


----------



## cindy05

Welcome to TPF!

Thank you for your nice comment.

I rotate them daily. I try not to use any bag more than two days at a time if I can help it. Plus I get bored easily so I like to switch it up often. 

I never ever put them on the floor or counter (filthy). If I put them on a chair, I always look to make sure the chair is free of stains, oils, sticky things.

I dont keep them in the boxes as I found out on TPF that leather needs to breath.

On rainy days, I carry my longchamp. Even though the damier ebene bags are allegedly ok in the rain, I dont want the zipper to potentially rust and chip due to excess water. 

Others may think I'm nuts, but i dont carry my canvas bags in the winter because the canvas becomes frozen stiff and in my opinion, would likely suffer cracking eventually so I dont risk it.

I also like to stuff my bags with my out of season cotton clothing to maintain their shape. I usually keep the bags in their dustbags or drape the dustbags over them so that dust doesnt get on them and dull the surface.

It sounds like alot but I enjoy it.

DH is amazed at how well I take care of all of my bags even though I have so many. Some people may start to take it for granted but not me. I  each and every one of them like they were my one and only. 




qjd said:


> Hi Cindy, I am new here. Your collection is amazing! I want to ask you how do you take care of all of them? I just start to collect purses. Thanks.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

I absolutely love your whole collection. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nik241

Cindy What is the green bag in the lower left corner?? I just love that!! I love your whole collection.. Lucky Girl!!!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! The bag is my balenciaga in vert gazon with giant gold hardware ggh.

Closeup photos of the bag on page 13 of this thread. 



nik241 said:


> Cindy What is the green bag in the lower left
> corner?? I just love that!! I love your whole collection.. Lucky Girl!!!


----------



## nik241

cindy05 said:


> Thank you! The bag is my balenciaga in vert gazon with giant gold hardware ggh.
> 
> Closeup photos of the bag on page 13 of this thread.


 

Great bag!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Your modeling pics are great!!!!!!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Wow you have a breathtaking collection!!!


----------



## pixie1234

OMG.....21 pages later and here I am!  I am in awe of your amazing collection!  I have recently started my own, and I am totally in LUST with all of your pieces.  Good for you for having a hubby that supports your second love, mine is a little wary of how much room in the closet I plan to take up!  Love the pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## pixie1234

Oh, one other thing....this may sound strange, but do you ever find yourself just looking at your bags because of how beautiful they are??  It may be my crazy new obsession, but sometimes I can't help staring!!!


----------



## MMN

Love all your collection. and enjoy to see you with your lovely baggs.  

Very helpful for me to decide which one Ok for my size regard to your models. Thanks>


----------



## baglover90

I love the diversity of your collection...very inspiring!!


----------



## LaBagista09

Wow!! Beautiful collection! I want one!!! hehehe


----------



## cindy05

New addition to my lil LV family!


----------



## YenFLH

i  your whole collections....


----------



## carmenvy

What a collection!  That is amazing.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you everyone!

I absolutely love my Pomme accessories. I forgot to add the pics to my own bag thread. I plan on adding all pics that I post on the forum to my own bag thread from now on so that I can keep track of my own photos.


----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05

My new addition: rubis cles! 

I love how roomy it is. While I love the look of the pomme cles, I definitely think the epi cles is much roomier. The vernis is very stiff and does not have much give.


----------



## exoticat

wow.. very nice!


----------



## neobaglover

your red (pomme vernis and epi) accessories are to die for!


----------



## Lovemybags01

Awesome collection


----------



## Carrots808

Great bag collection Cindy! Love your LVs and your green Balenciaga bag!


----------



## ansleighh

WOW!! what a beautiful collection!


----------



## sweetfacespout

I just looked through this thread and your bag collection is soooo gorgeous


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the additions!


----------



## trisha48228

You have a lovely collection.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovelycute

wow! you lucky girl, your lvs are so cute. i especially love your chanel beige caviar, such a dream


----------



## pinkdblonde

Love!


----------



## cindy05

My newest addition: mc milla mm!

I wanted to share some pics of me with my mc milla. I added a long chain strap so I could wear it crossbody.


----------



## qjd

Hi Cindy. I have been very busy in the last couple of months. Thank you very much for your patient description. I will come here very often to enjoy your amazing collection!



cindy05 said:


> Welcome to TPF!
> 
> Thank you for your nice comment.
> 
> I rotate them daily. I try not to use any bag more than two days at a time if I can help it. Plus I get bored easily so I like to switch it up often.
> 
> I never ever put them on the floor or counter (filthy). If I put them on a chair, I always look to make sure the chair is free of stains, oils, sticky things.
> 
> I dont keep them in the boxes as I found out on TPF that leather needs to breath.
> 
> On rainy days, I carry my longchamp. Even though the damier ebene bags are allegedly ok in the rain, I dont want the zipper to potentially rust and chip due to excess water.
> 
> Others may think I'm nuts, but i dont carry my canvas bags in the winter because the canvas becomes frozen stiff and in my opinion, would likely suffer cracking eventually so I dont risk it.
> 
> I also like to stuff my bags with my out of season cotton clothing to maintain their shape. I usually keep the bags in their dustbags or drape the dustbags over them so that dust doesnt get on them and dull the surface.
> 
> It sounds like alot but I enjoy it.
> 
> DH is amazed at how well I take care of all of my bags even though I have so many. Some people may start to take it for granted but not me. I  each and every one of them like they were my one and only.


----------



## xoxo.lovely

Amazing collection!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greenbean22

great collection! thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Classic pieces! I love your taste!


----------



## cindy05

Beyond excited to say that my hg LV bag is on it's way to me for my 33rd bday!!! Hubby also got me a M/L lambskin Chanel flap for my bday. I'll post pics when they both arrive. Can't wait!!!


----------



## DisCo

cindy05 said:


> Beyond excited to say that my hg LV bag is on it's way to me for my 33rd bday!!! Hubby also got me a M/L lambskin Chanel flap for my bday. I'll post pics when they both arrive. Can't wait!!!



Ooo what bag is it? Can't wait to see it! We're close in age...I'm turning 33 this September


----------



## cindy05

Introducing my 33rd bday gift! My hg bag! Suhali Le Radieux in Blanc!









This should give it away. I'm not into long drawn out reveals...














Bottom:


----------



## cindy05

Happy early bday, Virgo!




DisCo said:


> Ooo what bag is it? Can't wait to see it! We're close in age...I'm turning 33 this September


----------



## mlag724

Happy early birthday. This is a beautiful bag Congrats.


----------



## bubu123

nice present! Congratz! Enjoy it!


----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05




----------



## cindy05




----------



## bubu123

cindy05 said:


>


Your new vernis zippy wallet? Congratz!


----------



## The tall one

LVoe your collection and all of your pics! It's nice to see another tall lady loving LV!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you, Tall One!


----------



## SimplisticBelle

Nice collection! Especially those Chanels!


----------



## amijanina84

love your collection! good variety of designers and styles


----------



## alice87

Very nice extensive collection!


----------



## miah100

cindy05 said:


>


I love the red change purse! whats it called and when did you buy it?!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! It is called a Cles (key pouch) in the vernis leather in pomme d'amour.


miah100 said:


> I love the red change purse! whats it called and when did you buy it?!


----------



## ivonna

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cindy05

ivonna said:


> Great collection! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Beautiful bags!


----------



## Chakecia

Love it!!


----------



## smiley_apple

wow wow! your collection so amazing!! Love them all.


----------



## cityseasons

ashleyyy said:


> Hey girls I am new here and I wonder If all of the bags in the forum are authentic??I have many bags but they are not authentiI want to buy many bags not to stick with only one so I am buying replicas but very good ones cause they cost like 200$ or more..


 

Why not sell those, and fund an AUTHENTIC one...
One piece at a time...
You wouldnt notice that your closet it already full...


----------



## cindy05

Ashelyyy was clearly a troll selling fake purses. Ugh. So disgusting. $200 or more...that is laughable. I would not want a fake purse if they paid me $200 or more to carry it.


----------



## cindy05

miah100 said:


> I love the red change purse! whats it called and when did you buy it?
> 
> 
> Oops. Already answered sorry


----------



## nielkono

Your collection is AMAZING....  And I also love the fact that you have many colors, patterns and styles, you have a bag for every occation


----------



## cindy05

Although she was a beautiful bag with gorgeous hardware and luscious goat leather, it just wasnt meant to be. Sadly, after just two uses, I quickly realized that this bag was not all i thought it would be. It felt awkward on my shoulder. It was heavy. It looked slouchy and sloppy. I got rid of it after two uses...at a BIG loss. .

I replaced it with a Chanel Jumbo caviar with GHW. I am a much happier camper. 



cindy05 said:


> Introducing my 33rd bday gift! My hg bag! Suhali Le Radieux in Blanc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should give it away. I'm not into long drawn out reveals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love your collection!!


----------



## prettyang

Lovely Collection


----------



## saladbowllv

lovely collection, I love ur bags especially the Epi Alma, the Almas from lv is my fav design 8)


----------



## jwessels

what a cute boy holding your speedy


----------



## LoVeinLA

Wow, love your collection.    Two questions for you - do you have a special closet like another LV collector on tPF?  And is there an absolutely favorite bag in your collection?


----------



## cindy05

LoVeinLA said:


> Wow, love your collection.    Two questions for you - do you have a special closet like another LV collector on tPF?  And is there an absolutely favorite bag in your collection?



Thank you! I keep my bags in my regular closet although I do plan on having. Closet just for my bags some day. My current fav bag is my chanel caviar jumbo GHW. It instantly pulls any outfit together and is such a classic.


----------



## kathreen252

cindy, it's a beautiful collection. wear them all as much as you can!!!!
Your little boy is so cute!!! xxx


----------



## Smith97

great collection


----------



## eliciashrum

cindy05 said:


> I have finally decided to start a thread for my own collection. I have a modest collection so far...as I've only started to collect about 3 years ago.
> 
> It is going to take me a while to post up pics of all of them as work and my toddler keeps me busy.
> 
> Here is the list:
> Chanel Jumbo XL in lambskin
> Chanel medium caviar flap in beige
> Chanel flat quilted jumbo in caviar
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> Mono Speedy 30
> Mono Batignolles Horizontal
> Monogram Ellipse Sac a Do
> Monogram Marley
> Monogram Beverly MM
> Monogram Alma (sold)
> Damier Eva
> Damier Speedy 35
> Damier Papillon 30
> Mini Lin Croisette in blue
> Mini Lin Josephine GM in blue (gave away)
> Damier Azur Speedy 30 (sold but plan to buy another soon)
> Red Epi Papillon 30
> Red Epi Mabillon
> Blue Epi Cluny
> Gold Epi Alma
> Trunks and Bags cles in Damier
> Damier Azur french purse
> Damier Azur zippy coin purse
> Multicolor agenda PM
> Monogram 6-key holder
> Damier Ebene mini pochette
> 
> Marc Jacobs Ines in indigo
> Marc Jacobs Julianne in bordeaux
> Marc Jacobs quilted stam in milk (I think...very light color)
> March Jacobs patchwork stam in eggshell.
> 
> Red Prada messenger bag
> Burberry barrel bag
> Gucci hobo
> Gucci messenger bag
> Gucci mini Dr. bag
> Gucci horsebit wallet
> 
> That is all I can think of for now...I am sure I forgot a couple of things.
> 
> And here are a couple of photos of my LV stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 yr old Beverly MM...used once...almost brand new! I love her to bits.


Holy moly! What a collection!


----------



## Glamouricious

Lovely collection and cute boy


----------



## Venessa84

What a beautiful collection. I have looked at many tpfs' collection and yours by far has been my fave. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanmi

wow amazing collection.. 1 lucky gal..


----------



## meijen

what a fabulous collection!  your little boy is adorable.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## LSVuittonMOM

Eva clutch and the damier ebene papillon are my favorite. I just love those pieces from LV.


----------



## Tayyyraee

ashleyyy said:


> Hey girls I am new here and I wonder If all of the bags in the forum are authentic??I have many bags but they are not authentiI want to buy many bags not to stick with only one so I am buying replicas but very good ones cause they cost like 200$ or more..



Yes all the brands on the purse forum are for authentic only!! There is a forum for authenticating if someone thinks they have gotten a fake on accident.


----------



## cindy05

My red LV epi soufflot.


----------



## cindy05

Damier Eva


----------



## cindy05

More Eva in action. Bought her when she first came out a few years ago. She still looks brand new.  I am 5'10" for reference.


----------



## cindy05

Galliera GM


----------



## cindy05

Stresa PM


----------



## cindy05

Chanel medium caviar flap in beige.


----------

